# NW PA 4 Acre Farmette



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Let me tell you a little bit about the house. We bought this house 10+ years ago and lived there for 5 years. It is a 1980 ranch home with a wood burning fireplace in the living room and also a grizzly wood stove [will heat the entire house] in the kitchen. The house is around 1800 square feet with a full unfinished basement that could easily be remodeled into more living space if needed. It has 3 bedrooms, 1 bath, a very large living room and very large eat in kitchen and also a back sun porch that could be used for an office.

It is on 4 acres and very close to the state game lands which is 2000 acres. This is a very rural area. House also has back up oil for heat but we always heated with wood. In 2002 we built a 30x40 barn with hay loft which we attached to an existing 2 car garage. The garage is 20x30.

There is plenty of room for a garden [there are some raised beds there already] and the barn has 4 stalls. Of the 4 acres about 3 acres is fenced for livestock already. In 2003 the property was appraised at $124,900.00
There is also a small separate area in the barn that my husband used for his shop area, there is also a tack room.

We moved from there almost 5 years ago. The only reason we moved was that the 4 acres we had was not enough land. We had an opportunity to buy a place 3 miles from the old house with 52 acres. The house we bought was pretty much not livable to most peoples standards but there was plenty of out buildings [all needed major work] as well as the land. Happy to say now after 5 years working on this place we are about done. We have gutted and remodeled every room in the house and got all the out buildings done.
We listed the old house with a realtor but after a couple months we decided to do a rent with option. We refinanced the house so we could get cash from the equity so we had the money for the down payment on the new house.

The person we rented too was not who she made out to be. With out going into all the details this person lied to us from the beginning. She has violated the lease agreement so many times and we have an attorney involved. The only thing she does do is pay the rent. I wish she didn't then we could get them out of there. All we ever asked is that they maintain the property in the condition it was at rental. They have not done that. 
The lease agreement was that they had 5 years in which to purchase this property. This agreement will be up June 20, 2008. I know they do not have the resources to buy this property [major credit issues that were never disclosed to us] so once June 20 is here these people have to be out of the house. 
I would not be surprised if they leave early as they have been served with a summons due to the damage done to the house and property so we can recoup some of the loss. I don't think this woman knows what a vacuum or mop is. The house is totally disgusting as I don't think she has cleaned it in 5 years.

Our intentions is to go into the house once they vacate and redo everything. We are planning on gutting the rooms down to the studs, new dry wall and painting as well as putting new flooring down. The barn needs a good cleaning. The last time I was there the horses that she has [had permission for 2 but she has 3] as well as goats and sheep [which we never gave her permission to get] were all standing in a foot of manure in the stalls. Once we get the barn cleaned out we can assess what if any damage there is and go from there.

Her rent is $875.00 a month. She was to maintain renters insurance [never saw a policy on that] and we covered all the taxes as well as regular homeowners insurance. We have absolutely kept our end of the deal, she has not. I will admit, we were very naive when we rented to her. I truly thought that if we gave someone an opportunity to rent with an option to buy a very nice home for a reasonable price that they would do everything to maintain this house and buy it. A lot of this could have been avoided if I would have had an attorney write up the agreement but I didn't and now because some of the wording in the agreement I wrote is "not legal" they have been able to continue to live there and trash this house. Justice certainly was not served on this.

If you are interested let me know. They are very difficult to deal with and I doubt they will let us in to show this place while they are still there but I will ask my attorney about getting a court order for entry so I can show this property. 

We will sell this property "as is" for $120,000.00. We will do a regular 1 year lease [credit check and refrences required] $875.00 a month. Should be ready July 1.
I will also consider a rent with option but will have to speak with my attorney prior to doing this agian. Once burned twice shy.

Tracy
p.s I am the moderator of the rabbit forum. I buy rabbits [this is our business] and I would buy all the rabbits you could raise.

p.s.s The person that we did the original rental with, has been on this forum, she changes user names. I am not going to post a name but if you have some one looking for a rental and they are telling you they live in either PA or OH be very careful. I think they will try to pull this scam again.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Whereabouts in NW PA is this located? County,Town? 

Thanks


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Crawford County PA. Zip is 16435 if you want to do a map seach.
Very close [2 miles] to Erie County line and about 3 miles from the Ohio border.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Every time I see this post I wish, wish, wish that this was in the area we are moving to.

Kayleigh


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I wish you were closer also. I think it would have been perfect for you. 80 days till the tenents from hell are out. :happy:

I have had emails asking for pictures. All our "before" are at the attorneys for evidence on how the house looked ike when we owned it and took care of it. 

I have tons of "after" pictures since they have lived there. Once we get them out and can redo everything [dry wall, flooring, new moldings, etc. I will post pictures. The pictures since they moved in there are pretty bad. Still cant understand how people could live that way? No respect for other peoples property. :1pig:


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I was able to find one photo from June 2006. The house sits way back as we were actually documenting their "for sale" sign which shows they had goats on property which was never permitted on the lease. Wouldnt have had a problem with the goats except they never kept them fenced and destroyed numerous and expensive landscaping.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

